# What was the last television show you watched?



## darknightt

.


----------



## pyramidsong

Dr Phil.

In a minute I'm going to watch the episode of Boston Public I taped last night.

I lead a very exciting life. :lol


----------



## karma police

The evening news with Brian Williams


----------



## karma police

pyramidsong said:


> Dr Phil.
> 
> In a minute I'm going to watch the episode of Boston Public I taped last night.
> 
> I lead a very exciting life. :lol


I think they canceled that show in the U.S., although I'm not sure. :stu


----------



## pyramidsong

Yeah, they did. These are repeats, but I've only recently gotten into this show so I haven't seen them.


----------



## dobug

Will and Grace.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Watching my roommate trying to get away from the cops in GTA: San Andreas...oopss, he just got busted!

edit: I though this thread said" what are you currently watching on tv"...oh well. Next time, i'll read it the title properly :lol


----------



## Molten Universe

I was watching Late Night With Conan O'Brien. Now I am watching nothing.


----------



## Argo

Molten Universe said:


> I was watching Late Night With Conan O'Brien. Now I am watching nothing.


Ah, the good old days. I don't have a TV anymore, but when I did that used to be one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Vonnie

I was watching Sanford and Son...an old but hilarious show! :lol


----------



## man w/ no name

I watched the second to last segment of the Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson, just to see Mancow Muller. (It was lame) However, I taped Conan, so it was ok.


----------



## Arcanine

Tv comedy Joey, very funny :lol


----------



## LilyFair

The Amazing Race. I would have been very mad if the Weaver's would have won! Thankfully they didn't.


----------



## Vincenzo

Family Guy

'The firetruck is a solitary killer...' :lol


----------



## pyramidsong

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> Family Guy
> 
> 'The firetruck is a solitary killer...' :lol


I love Family Guy.

"Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, so help you God?"

"I do.........you bastid."

:lol


----------



## Melusine

simpsons


----------



## pm5kbebop

everybody loves raymond.


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## xenopii

Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## theturtle

access hollywood!


----------



## ghostgurl

The Amazing Race finale. Edit: Oh I take that back. I watched several episodes of In Living Color Season 3.


----------



## Squizzy

America's Next Top Model


----------



## Vincenzo

Sopranos 

(insert 'Sopranos' reply twice a day for as long as this thread runs)


----------



## LilyFair

Late Night with Conan O'Brian


----------



## RedTulip

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## Chesca

who wants to be a millionaire? i didn't get very many right though oops lol


----------



## Molten Universe

Saturday Night Live. Neil Young was on it and he was pretty good.


----------



## brokenlight

Some decorating show hosted by that guy who used to be on Trading Spaces (Doug, I think?). A family moves out, then the new homeowners redecorate the house. The original family comes back to view their work, and are overcome by how horrible everything now looks. "Do you like this room?" " No."- give her a second - "Nooooooooooo. I don't like this room!!"  :afr


----------



## Vincenzo

pyramidsong said:


> Vincenzo Coccotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Family Guy
> 
> 'The firetruck is a solitary killer...' :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love Family Guy.
> 
> "Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, so help you God?"
> 
> "I do.........you bastid."
> 
> :lol
Click to expand...

haha. I watched an episode yesterday where in a flashback, Peter uses a barbershop quartet to inform some guy that he has AIDS. I nearly went into cardiac arrest laughing at it. In fact I was walking down the street this morning and I started to chuckle just thinking about it :blush

Normally, what I like best about that show (apart from Stewie) is the way they take something that's not really funny and stretch it out to the point where it's almost uncomfortable to watch, so you just end up laughing at it out of embarrassment.


----------



## Chesca

the news, before that it was test the nation 2005 where they ask you loads of stuff about the past year. i'm surprised how much i can remember! But certain months did just completely pass me by and I couldn't answer any questions on them!


----------



## cube

Angel, which is my favorite show of all time.


----------



## vaness

that's so raven


----------



## ShyViolet

South Park


----------



## brimontz

I just watched "Night Court" on TV Land before hopping on the computer.

Brian


----------



## brimontz

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> pyramidsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Vincenzo Coccotti":8a517]Family Guy
> 
> 'The firetruck is a solitary killer...' :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love Family Guy.
> 
> "Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, so help you God?"
> 
> "I do.........you bastid."
> 
> :lol
Click to expand...

haha. I watched an episode yesterday where in a flashback, Peter uses a barbershop quartet to inform some guy that he has AIDS. I nearly went into cardiac arrest laughing at it. In fact I was walking down the street this morning and I started to chuckle just thinking about it :blush

Normally, what I like best about that show (apart from Stewie) is the way they take something that's not really funny and stretch it out to the point where it's almost uncomfortable to watch, so you just end up laughing at it out of embarrassment.[/quote:8a517]

The AIDS bit was hilarious. I cracked up on tonight's episode when they did the bit with the clip from Paula Abdul's "Opposites Attract" video with Peter wearing whiskers and singing "And I'm dressed up like a cat" in place of the animated cat that was originally in the video. Sounds stupid, but it was REALLY funny.

Speaking of lines from that show getting stuck in your brain, yesterday I had the part of the episode when Meg gets the makeover and becomes a Britney Spears-ish pop star where Stewie and Brian are writing a song with Stewie singing "I want to have intercourse with you" and Brian singing with his deep voice "Relations." It was one of those moments on a TV show where it doesn't strike you as being that funny the first time you see it but becomes funnier over time.

Brian


----------



## Vonnie

Law and Order: CI on the Bravo channel.


----------



## darknightt

American Chopper


----------



## slurpazillia

hi


----------



## emptybottle

A Law and Order SVU marathon. Those all-day SVU marathons on cable are addictive.


----------



## ShyLight

House


----------



## darknightt

Broadcast News :roll


----------



## LilyFair

rerun of The Simpsons


----------



## Melusine

nip/tuck


----------



## pm5kbebop

X-files on Sci-fi.


----------



## RedTulip

Nip/Tuck


----------



## ghostgurl

The Office. It was hilarious. :lol


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway
Mama's Family


----------



## darknightt

NopiTV


----------



## LilyFair

Will and Grace


----------



## RedTulip

The Golden Girls


----------



## leilanistar

The Very Brady Christmas (for the second time this holiday)...in fact I'm watching it now.

Star


----------



## dez

Chris Rock stand-up comedy that was on last night.


----------



## kevS

Who wants to be a millionaire xmas celebrity special


----------



## cube

Nightcourt

Bull is a riot.


----------



## RedTulip

How Do I Look


----------



## LilyFair

Pink Panther


----------



## Electric Synthetic

The Twilight Zone marathon!


----------



## darknightt

ESPN2 Million Dollar Poker Tournament


----------



## Nyx

Monk


----------



## glittergaze

Family Guy


----------



## RedTulip

The Biggest Loser 

(they have a marathon on Bravo)


----------



## darknightt

Gigantor


----------



## ghostgurl

Rosebowl. I don't know if that counts as a show though, so Scrubs.


----------



## Swiftwind

Shopping For Love! 

It's actually a pretty entertaining show - I don't know if you have a version in the US, but there is a girl and they get two guys as potential dates for this woman and both guys get 5 minutes to look through her house. Then these guys have to buy 3 things for her, and then she picks a guy at the end, and they go on a date. Same thing happens for a guy (two girls go looking through his house and then have to buy him 3 gifts).


----------



## moviefreak13

The Simpsons


----------



## Vincenzo

The Shield


----------



## RedTulip

Mama's Family


----------



## Nyx

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## LilyFair

e.r.


----------



## RedTulip

Monk


----------



## Vincenzo

Deadwood

I love Al Swearengen like a brother.


----------



## ghostgurl

Lost


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## Steve215

WildBoyz


----------



## Violette

British show Cutting It, r'ship dramas galore. 
Our rating season starts in Feb, so Lost etc will be back. Yes!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CSI


----------



## rdf8585

The O.C ... in HD (finally)


----------



## Anatomica

^ same here, caitlin cooper got so hot hehe, but it's a different actress


----------



## brygb217

The Office. Steve Carrell's character is just sad.


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## Nyx

purpleice said:


> Project Runway


:dito


----------



## darknightt

The Office. I'm officially hooked now.


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars
Without a Trace


----------



## LilyFair

The Simpsons


----------



## RedTulip

Close to Home
Monk


----------



## eyeguess

the entire Comedy Central Stand-Up Showdown

:um


----------



## brimontz

Family Guy last night followed up by a couple of classic Simpsons episodes on DVD.

Brian


----------



## rdf8585

Caitlin Cooper is too young for me... she's 15 on the show and 14 in real life, so I won't touch that.... but I love her voice.

Monk is always good. Hard to top him.


----------



## Nyx

South Park


----------



## moviefreak13

F.R.I.E.N.D.S. on DVD


----------



## punkin

that 70s show


----------



## RedTulip

American Idol
Project Runway


----------



## jtb3485

a documentary called something like "The Madness of King Henry VIII" on the national geographic channel. Does that count?


----------



## moviefreak13

Veronica Mars last night.


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## missnat84

Dancing on Ice-i love anything to do with ice-skating.


----------



## jtb3485

Who Wants to be a millionaire re-run on gsn


----------



## rainboots

Miami Ink on the discovery channel


----------



## refined_rascal

Austin Stevens adventures. Puts steve Urwin in the shade.


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## RedTulip

America's Test Kitchen


----------



## archaic

My Little Angels on EWTN yesterday morning. Those puppets are CREEPY.


----------



## feelingblue

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Madmonkeypoo

Dancing with the Stars -- Finale


----------



## RedTulip

The Golden Girls


----------



## Anatomica

Free Ride , new show on fox tonight, pretty funny


----------



## ghostgurl

Lost


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## Fragilesoulkitten

Jeporady


----------



## AdamCanada

Trailor Park Boys


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

The Office


----------



## RedTulip

Skating with Celebrities


----------



## feelingblue

The Real World Key West


----------



## Drella

The Adventures of Pete and Pete.


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## Nyx

Good Eats


----------



## RedTulip

Cold Case


----------



## dawn416

Cold Case - great episode


----------



## microbe

smallville


----------



## clenched_fist

_Kenny vs. Spenny_


----------



## StoogesFan86

Laverne & Shirley


----------



## Argo

The Andy Griffith Show.

It was one of those color episodes where Andy was acting like a douche.


----------



## RedTulip

What about Brian


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

*South Park* (_Free Willzyx_, _Bloody Mary_, _Cartoon Wars_ Part 1 & Part 2) and I fell asleep watching last night's *Simpsons*.


----------



## anonymid

MythBusters


----------



## clenched_fist

anonymid said:


> MythBusters


_I love that show. _


----------



## RedTulip

Medium


----------



## Melusine

X-Files/Stargate: the peacekeeper wars (i think)


----------



## Forgotten Hopes

The Colbert Report


----------



## Nyx

Veronica Mars


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

*Nova - Secrets of the Mind*


----------



## ghostgurl

The Amazing Race


----------



## RedTulip

Without A Trace


----------



## Nyx

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## lac24

The last episode of Crossing Jordan this season. I love Crossing Jordan. I hope it stays on for several more seasons.


----------



## RedTulip

Pepper Dennis


----------



## clenched_fist

_Rick Mercer's Talking to Americans_


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

Simpsons.


----------



## VelvetElvis

The Colbert Report. :lol


----------



## weatherman

Seventh Heaven (ugh I'm so ashamed)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

clenched_fist said:


> _Rick Mercer's Talking to Americans_


This guy is pretty funny 

Last tv show i watched was on the fight network. Some UFC fight. Man those guys are tough cookies :um


----------



## thatwasny

Family Feud.

_"Good answer! Good answer!"_


----------



## weatherman

Jeopardy


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## weatherman

Good Eats (Best Food Network show ever)


----------



## trueshy

American Idol Results Show...no wait the last 30 min of Lost.


----------



## Fireflylight

Degrassi the new class. The one where Emma realizes she has a problem with anorexia; and Alex tries to befriend her girlfriend Paige's friend Hazel. "It goes there." opcorn


----------



## weatherman

The Three Stooges


----------



## Vincenzo

Big Brother's Most Outrageous Moments

only one week until it's back. One more good thing about summer.


----------



## VelvetElvis

The Twilight Zone-the one with "Willy", the evil dummy that comes to life. Rod Serling was awesome.


----------



## Fireflylight

The Surreal Life. The one with Alexis Arquette. oooo.


----------



## weatherman

60 Minutes


----------



## Violette

Inspector Rex movie


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

Last night's Simpsons. :cig


----------



## quietpond

Divine Design - I love design shows and HGTV


----------



## weatherman

Mad Money


----------



## itsmemaggi

Some Learning Annex seminar on PBS taught by the guy who wrote _Rich Dad, Poor Dad._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## slurpazillia

:banana


----------



## weatherman

Chefography-Emeril


----------



## pumpkin81

Sheri said:


> Grey's Anatomy - Part Deux
> 
> :cry


OMG I cried so much.


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## weatherman

Edens Lost and Found


----------



## RedTulip

CSI Miami


----------



## Farren

Oprah's Legends Ball episode


----------



## weatherman

On The Record with Greta Van Susteren. I just can't get enough of the Holloway case.


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

Big Brother (UK)


----------



## quietpond

House


----------



## weatherman

Mexico: One Plate At A Time with Rick Bayless


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Spoked. On the Xtreme channel

The stuff these guys do with their mountain bike is awesome.


----------



## weatherman

The Deadliest Catch. The Discovery Channel had a marathon of this show today. I didn't leave my couch all day.


----------



## VelvetElvis

weatherman said:


> The Deadliest Catch. The Discovery Channel had a marathon of this show today. I didn't leave my couch all day.


That was the last show I watched, too, but only this evening. opcorn


----------



## kintrovert

weatherman said:


> Mexico: One Plate At A Time with Rick Bayless


Isn't he Skip Bayless's brother?


----------



## Melusine

Nash Bridges because i was bored and wide awake at 3 a.m.


----------



## weatherman

kintrovert said:


> weatherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico: One Plate At A Time with Rick Bayless
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he Skip Bayless's brother?
Click to expand...

Yes, I believe he is. I despise Skip Bayless.


----------



## Vincenzo

Knowing Me, Knowing You

I feel like s**t so an Alan Partidge marathon is in order.


----------



## RedTulip

The 2006 Scripps National Spelling Bee


----------



## Melusine

Stargate SGI it's always on SCIFI....


----------



## Rindy

My Name Is Earl.


----------



## RedTulip

Frasier


----------



## LoveThySelf

Im watching the Mrs. World pageant right now. I really wish I could do something like that. Ive had pageant fantasys my whole life but never been in one.


----------



## VelvetElvis

A variety/game show called Sabado Gigante, on Univision. I figure I missed some of it, due to my sparse knowlege of Spanish. I blame boredom. :um


----------



## MidNight

The last I saw was South Park, the abortion/stem cell episode.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980

not really a show, but i watched a baseball game.


----------



## Icon of Sin

Ham on The Street


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Deal Or No Deal


----------



## MidNight

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## leppardess

House


----------



## VelvetElvis

leppardess said:


> House


Ditto


----------



## pentagon

VelvetElvis said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> 
> House
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...

ditto again


----------



## Tania

The King of Cars

oh wait, no I watched a little of Dr. Phil today... 

oh hold on, I watched a little of Days of Our Lives after that...

:banana


----------



## weatherman

Dateline NBC


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm watching CSI: New York right now.


----------



## Melusine

X-Files/Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## RedTulip

So You Think you can Dance?


----------



## weatherman

The Price Is Right.


----------



## Frankie Mac

Family Guy.


----------



## Mozzie

20\20 - Article on sex addicts.


----------



## Peanuts

Kriss Angel, Mindfreak on A&E last night. He freaks me out.


----------



## weatherman

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## tewstroke

purpleice said:


> So You Think you can Dance?


Do you know if that episode will repeat? Stupid Mtv awards...ughh

anyways I watched King of the Hill.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

TKO


----------



## VelvetElvis

I'm in the process of watching Wheel of Fortune-nothing like getting a kickstart on life in a nursing home (I leave the TV on while I'm on the 'Net or writing/drawing-helps concentration).


----------



## matt404

I've been watching the new Battlestar Galactica on DVD. Finished all the current DVD's and am waiting for the second half of the second season to come out.

Oh, and a Good Eats episode. I love that show; never made anything from it that didn't turn out awesome.


----------



## weatherman

matt404 said:


> Oh, and a Good Eats episode. I love that show; never made anything from it that didn't turn out awesome.


Yeah that is a great show.  
I am watching Molto Mario.


----------



## lisa126

I watched the new NBC series Windfall last night. It seems like it might be an interesting show.


----------



## weatherman

World Cup. Ivory Coast vs. Argentina


----------



## Melusine

The Little Zoo That Could


----------



## RedTulip

The Closer


----------



## Melusine

Charmed (I'm suprised at how little i actually follow this show...)


----------



## estse

the Office


----------



## tewstroke

Vh1's The Drug Years :cig


----------



## seeking_bat

Futurama


----------



## weatherman

Weather:Afternoon Outlook. OH MY GOD I NEED A LIFE!!!!!


----------



## pentagon

scrubs


----------



## weatherman

Dateline NBC-Catching sexual predators. Ok, I have officially lost all sanity.


----------



## WineKitty

The Daily Show and The Colbert Report on Comedy Central. :banana :banana :banana !!!!!!!! The only place to get your news


----------



## RedTulip

The Closer


----------



## Scrub-Zero

a couple of Vale Tudo fights one the Fight Network.

Barenuckle fighting...those guys are nuts :lol


----------



## RedTulip

Blade: The Series


----------



## brimontz

I've been recouping from minor surgery, watching my DVDs of 24 and The Simpsons. I'll probably get some Family Guy in as well.

Brian


----------



## man w/ no name

Are you Afraid of the Dark? - Episode: The Tale of Laughing in the Dark. opcorn It's still pretty creepy to be honest.


----------



## Melusine

Charmed


----------



## jtb3485

Can it be an old rerun on TV Land?

Last night I saw an episode of Leave it to Beaver before going to bed


----------



## Melusine

The Twilight Zone Marathon


----------



## Nyx

Melusine said:


> The Twilight Zone Marathon


Me too! Well some of it...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

purpleice said:


> Blade: The Series


oh, i wanted to watch that, but i forgot about it 

I watched was some frasier reruns. well, they were new episodes for me since i never followed the show.


----------



## RedTulip

Last night, I watched several different things:


So you Think you can Dance
Blade: The Series

I know there was something else but now I can't remember what it was. It's rough getting old. :lol


----------



## weatherman

Barbecue University


----------



## RedTulip

The Closer


----------



## weatherman

Chicago Tonight


----------



## fallenstar

rockstar supernova


----------



## RedTulip

Sheri said:


> Project Runway
> 
> New season! :banana


Same here, Sheri. I think Jeffrey may be this season's Santino.


----------



## Nyx

purpleice said:


> Sheri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Project Runway
> 
> New season! :banana
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, Sheri. I think Jeffrey may be this season's Santino.
Click to expand...

Me three! I loved the winning dress!


----------



## RedTulip

Monk


----------



## LoneWolf667

The Sopranos \M/


----------



## weatherman

Countdown with Keith Olbermann


----------



## R

Battlestar galactica - One of the best shows ever. And ya the new one, not the one from the 80's


----------



## leppardess

CSI Miami


----------



## Anatomica

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia , this show had me rofling all over


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## Catarina

So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## mayblue

The Colbert Report. Paul Dinello was on! Yay!


----------



## weatherman

Inane said:


> It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia , this show had me rofling all over


 :ditto Oh god it is hilarious.


----------



## lyssado707

Part of a Dharma and Greg rerun.


----------



## RedTulip

The Golden Girls


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## LilyFair

The Simpsons


----------



## Mads

Frasier


----------



## Melusine

Family Guy


----------



## Catarina

Something on A&E about... boobs and people's obsessions with them. Two blobs of fat, I don't get it.


----------



## ShyFX

*Just for Laughs Gags*. The reation on peoples faces is priceless. :lol


----------



## ShyFX

The Colbert Report. :lol


----------



## kevS

Nypd Blue.

Why did they have to axe it? :cry


----------



## Catarina

ShyFX said:


> *Just for Laughs Gags*. The reation on peoples faces is priceless. :lol


I love that show. It's hilarious.
Of course if I was ever caught on a show like that I'd die of embarrassment.


----------



## ShyFX

Rose Noire said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for Laughs Gags*. The reation on peoples faces is priceless. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love that show. It's hilarious.
> Of course if I was ever caught on a show like that I'd die of embarrassment.
Click to expand...

I love that show too. Some people get pissed. Nice avatar btw.

That 70s Show opcorn


----------



## leppardess

ER


----------



## Squizzy

I got hooked watching a series of shows on TLC about really tall people and really short people. Is it just me or does this network profit of of people's pain? :um


----------



## Catarina

ShyFX said:


> Nice avatar btw.
> 
> That 70s Show opcorn


Thank you 

The last show I watched was also That 70's Show, or Big Brother.
Not sure which.


----------



## ghostgurl

Treasure Hunters. There's some stupid people on this show.


----------



## RedTulip

The Closer


----------



## GraceLikeRain

CSI


----------



## RedTulip

1. So you think you can Dance
2. Project Runway

(at first, I thought Jeffrey would be a pain but it's really Keith) He thinks he's all that and so better than anyone else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That 70's show


----------



## VelvetElvis

Ultraman (on DVD)


----------



## eyeguess

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## ShyFX

Late Night With Conan O'Brien :lol


----------



## pabs

regenesis


----------



## Catarina

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Sinya

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## LoneLioness

Big Brother


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## meggiehamilton

Medical Mysteries


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## RedTulip

Prison Break


----------



## clenched_fist

_Married...With Children_


----------



## LastChild

Made


----------



## vanessaB76

meggiehamilton said:


> Medical Mysteries


 :ditto


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## Vincenzo

The Fast Show (childhood nostalgia fest)


----------



## Chrysalii

eureka.


----------



## IndigoGirl

Charmed


----------



## addictedtochaos

Mythbusters


----------



## RedTulip

A Haunting


----------



## lilly

The Iron Chef - it's the only thing I could find that I could watch & the food makes me feel like i'm gonna throw up! :0)


----------



## RedTulip

The Investigators


----------



## eyeguess

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Redox

maybe Law and Order.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dope Sick Love


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## LastChild

Roseanne


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Chat Addicts


----------



## RedTulip

The Jeffersons


----------



## RedTulip

Design Star


----------



## clenched_fist

_Naked Josh_


----------



## David1976

Conan


----------



## bk

House season premiere :banana


----------



## LastChild

South Park


----------



## clenched_fist

_Inside the Twin Towers_


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## IndigoGirl

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## IndigoGirl

*Tales from the Crypt (all through the house)
*Tales from the Darkside (inside the closet, glim glim, the farmer's daughter)


----------



## ghostgurl

Star Trek: Next Generation


----------



## mayblue

I've been watching my Strangers with Candy DVDs a lot. I get obsessed with shows for a while and watch them over and over.


----------



## estse

Miami Ink

(I think its been on TLC all day long or something)


----------



## leppardess

The Red Green Show


----------



## Vincenzo

Family Guy

Peter, what's wrong?
_I was raped..._


----------



## clenched_fist

_The Flight That Fought Back._


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Becker


----------



## RedTulip

The Jeffersons


----------



## Nyx

Without A Trace


----------



## BeNice

I watched The Simpsons last night, thinking "maybe it won't be as bad as it has been the past few years". I was wrong.


----------



## itsmemaggi

PrisonBreak. FINALLY. I'd missed the last three episodes.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

The Wire! Season 4 is here.


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## clenched_fist

_Unhappily Ever After_


----------



## mjp

Lost - season 2 on DVD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The History of the Gun

It was interesting...


----------



## RedTulip

Blade: The Series


----------



## Drella

"Shark" starring James Woods.


----------



## Nyx

House


----------



## lonesomeboy

Prison Break
Extras
The Office


----------



## Message

Greys Anatomy & House


----------



## ShyFX

Just for Laughs - Gags :lol


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars
Nip/Tuck


----------



## ghostgurl

Help Me Help You. It was alright.


----------



## RedTulip

ghostgurl said:


> Help Me Help You. It was alright.


I saw parts of the show. Ted Danson has done better. I prefer him as the doctor in Becker.


----------



## Nyx

America's Next Top Model


----------



## RedTulip

America's Next Top Model
The Jeffersons
Project Runway


----------



## No Limit

Entourage

I don't really like watch tv that much anymore though. There's really nothing that's been good on the public networks for a long time now. I don't know why ABC had to cancel Alias. *sigh*


----------



## RedTulip

No Limit said:


> don't know why ABC had to cancel Alias. *sigh*




I also liked Alias so you are not alone. :hug

Anyway, I last watched:

Ugly Betty
CSI


----------



## clenched_fist

_Robot Chicken_ :lol


----------



## LilyFair

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## IndigoGirl

Tales from the Darkside


----------



## LastChild

South park


----------



## lilly

Dancing with the stars


----------



## LastChild

Ellen


----------



## Nyx

Veronica Mars!


----------



## mayblue

Rachael Ray's talk show. I could only stand five minutes of it.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Seinfeld_


----------



## Drella

Boston Legal.


----------



## RedTulip

Nip/Tuck


----------



## Noca

Dog the bounty hunter.


----------



## Nyx

Lost :clap


----------



## lonesomeboy

lost season 3 started??

last thing i watched was Heroes and prison break


----------



## RedTulip

America's Next Top Model
Project Runway


----------



## Becky

Nyx said:


> Lost :clap


:ditto I love that show :boogie


----------



## Chrysalii

Season One (yay it's been renewed :boogie ) finale of Eureka.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## estse

The Office is on right now


----------



## mayblue

Supernatural. I was never afraid of clowns before... :afr


----------



## Kelly

The Colbert Report.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## cat burglar

Hypatia said:


> The Colbert Report.


:agree that and The Daily Show are all that I ever watch.


----------



## ghostgurl

Heroes
Lost


----------



## cakesniffer

Degrassi


----------



## brimontz

The Nine.

It was okay, but it didn't really live up to the hype. A little on the dull side. Decent cast, though.

Brian


----------



## mayblue

Smallville.


----------



## Nyx

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## RedTulip

Food Network Challenge


----------



## ghostgurl

Desperate Housewives


----------



## mayblue

The Colbert Report. Stephen wore red high heels and kissed Jane Fonda! :banana


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars 
The Jeffersons


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

The Office


----------



## ShyViolet

Shark


----------



## RedTulip

CSI


----------



## RedTulip

Nip/Tuck


----------



## RedTulip

America's Next Top Model


----------



## Blue Oval

Prison Break, i'm addicted


----------



## RedTulip

Blue Oval said:


> Prison Break, i'm addicted


That reminds me, I have to catch up on my episodes before the new one starts next week.

Anyway, the last show I watched was 'Project Runway'. It was the season finale. Looks like Jeffrey ruled the runway.


----------



## Noca

The Tonight Show


----------



## RedTulip

Ugly Betty


----------



## Blue Oval

I saw a little CSI:Miami last night, but that david carusso guy annoys me, i like the regular CSI much better. dont like CSI:NY either, i think they exaggerate the accents


----------



## Noca

CSI:Miami


----------



## jtb3485

Lingo


----------



## Lilangel27

Message said:


> Greys Anatomy & House


I only watch House, 24, Prison Break, and Standoff.

House is awesome by the way! Do you like it more or less than Greys Anatomy?


----------



## Blue Oval

House is great, ill watch it over Greys anyday. i like the one when he goes on a date with cameron "nice earings.....nice shoes"


----------



## mismac

Grey's Anatomy. 1 hour of my life I'll never get back. This show has totally gone down the crapper.


----------



## leppardess

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## Classified

Battlestar Glactica 

It is the one thing I can look forward to during the week at my job.


----------



## lonesomeboy

w3stfa11 said:


> The Office.  2nd best episode thus far this season.


"I would like to place my seed inside of you."
rofl. funniest line of year.


----------



## lilly

Australian Idol.


----------



## mismac

The Amazing Race

In 30 minutes it'll be Cold Case (Sunday night tv :banana)


----------



## RedTulip

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## tastetheradio

the colbert report


----------



## RedTulip

America's Next Top Model
Top Chef


----------



## miragexx

lost


----------



## leppardess

Becker


----------



## tastetheradio

home movies.


----------



## mismac

Supernatural


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

DS9


----------



## RedTulip

Ugly Betty


----------



## mayblue

Supernatural. I love Dean. :mushy


----------



## mismac

Medium


----------



## Noca

Judge Judy


----------



## ghostgurl

Futurama


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Bill Mayer's HBO show.


----------



## mismac

It's Sunday, so it's The Amazing Race!


----------



## tastetheradio

lost


----------



## RedTulip

Prison Break


----------



## Kelly

Sports Night on DVD.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mismac

Simpsons. I love their Halloween episodes


----------



## Nyx

Heroes


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## RedTulip

The Jeffersons


----------



## Anatomica

w3stfa11 said:


> The O.C. - Surprisingly good. Let's hope they can keep it up.


Yeah just saw that too, I liked it, finally got rid of Marissa, I like how it's going back to the darker tones of the first season.


----------



## lonesomeboy

The Wire - Season 1

Best show EVER


----------



## meggiehamilton

Desperate Housewives. It was really good tonight too.


----------



## Nyx

:ditto
I hadn't really been watching this season, but it was a good episode.


----------



## Vincenzo

BBC's Planet Earth. I wish this had been narrated by Werner Herzog.


----------



## pentagon

Dexter and Desp Hw


----------



## RedTulip

Prison Break


----------



## staceypie

pentagon said:


> Dexter and Desp Hw


I LOVE Dexter! It's my new favorite show, besides Heroes, which is the last one I watched.


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## Nyx

CSI


----------



## Amande

currently i'm in the cone zone


----------



## themousethatroared

I have just begun to watch the new Battlestar Galactic from the beginning.


----------



## njodis

I watched MadTV.

It used to be one of my favorite shows, but it is _really_ horrible these days. It's trying too hard to be SNL, too.


----------



## CavedIn

Strictly Come Dancing. I love it!


----------



## mismac

Twice in a Lifetime


----------



## RedTulip

Monarch Cove


----------



## leppardess

Mythbusters


----------



## Message

House, M.D.


My current obsession. I re-watch an episode from my dvd's almost every day until the next new episode airs. XD


----------



## Nyx

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Chrysalii

I am currently watching the thanksgiving Eureka marathon.


----------



## Mozzie

Gilmore Girls season 1


----------



## better days

Lost, the only show i watch - except of course adult swim and the simpsons


----------



## RedTulip

Ugly Betty


----------



## njodis

A rerun of Family Feud from the 80's.


----------



## mayblue

The Soup


----------



## Chrysalii

Mythbusters


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

The Snow Queen, on PBS


----------



## Solatil

The Office (US version, although I have seen the UK version)

I also like Heroes (the pace of the show is very Lost-like) but I can't stand the cheesy voiceovers by the Indian guy, so overdramatic!


----------



## RedTulip

The Jeffersons


----------



## mismac

Deal or No Deal *hangs head in shame*


----------



## njodis

Dr. Phil *joins stellar in the hanging of heads*


----------



## itsmemaggi

The Price is Right. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Nyx

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Vincenzo

Family Guy

'Stewie, you're being mean!'

'No, if I was being mean, when you opened the door I would've said _"Oh hey, Ray Liotta, is Olivia home? Oh wait, you're Olivia! You see I thought you were Ray Liotta because your skin has the texture of a decorative autumn squash."_'


----------



## Mehitabel

House, which I used to hate.


----------



## mismac

Criminal Minds. Good show!


----------



## njodis

Trailer Park Boys.

I worship this show. Funniest show on television, bar none.


----------



## lonesomeboy

The Wire - season 3


----------



## jtb3485

The Simpsons


----------



## Rindy

My Name Is Earl


----------



## Nyx

Heroes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Le Negociateur.


----------



## Drella

Robocop: The Series :wtf


----------



## Mehitabel

South Park


----------



## itsmemaggi

America's Next Top Model. I usually NEVER watch that show (call it bitterness from being too anxious to get my own modeling career off the ground), but tonight, I did. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## RedTulip

Crimes That Shook the World 


The case was about the Australian Backpacker killer back in the late 80's or early 90's. It was interesting.


----------



## mayblue

Supernatural. Oh, Dean. :mushy


----------



## themousethatroared

Dead Like Me


----------



## gingin

I liked that show Dead Like Me.

Criss Angel ~ Mindfreak


----------



## Danu

In Depth with Jimmy Carter, I had taped it a long time ago, finally watching it in sections.


----------



## Drella

Dexter.


----------



## mismac

Married with Children


----------



## gingin

Flip This House

or Flip That House, one of those.


----------



## jtb3485

Green Acres


----------



## dez

90210


----------



## njodis

stellar said:


> Married with Children


 :ditto


----------



## mismac

Daily Show


----------



## starblob

SEINFELD!!!!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## JustinT2

Seinfeld thats what im talkin about, best show ever. I think I saw elaine and george costanza in the members photos section, i swear to god or maybe im just really tired...


----------



## Vincenzo

The Sopranos - _Amour Fou_

One of the better episodes, an underrated classic.


----------



## Drella

Dexter. 

I can't wait for the season finale. Dexter is going to gore the hell out of that guy! I'm thrilled.


----------



## Bad Religion

Colbert Report


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## jtb3485

30 Rock


----------



## Guest

Smallville!


----------



## mismac

Secrets of the Deep (one of the few remaining science shows on the Discovery channel







)


----------



## millenniumman75

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Dexter.
> 
> I can't wait for the season finale. Dexter is going to gore the hell out of that guy! I'm thrilled.


I don't get Showtime, but I saw it at my stepmother's house with my stepbrother-in-law. That show is creepy, grotesque, but aside from the homicidal tendencies, Dexter seems to be a pretty interesting character :lol.


----------



## Vincenzo

'The Trouble with Atheism'

As the name would suggest, this documentary was an horrific abomination.


----------



## Drella

millenniumman75 said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dexter.
> 
> I can't wait for the season finale. Dexter is going to gore the hell out of that guy! I'm thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> That show is creepy, grotesque,
Click to expand...

Not much more so than CSI.


> homicidal tendencies


That's the best part!

The season finale was really good.


----------



## RedTulip

I like the way you think Drella......... :banana


----------



## njodis

Dr. Phil ops


----------



## gingin

Flip That House


----------



## mayblue

Christmas episode of My So-Called Life. I cried.


----------



## lubs

The OC


----------



## RedTulip

Law & Order: Criminal Intent


----------



## jtb3485

The Office


----------



## jtb3485

The Simpsons...pretty much all day long :lol


----------



## clenched_fist

_Married with Children_


----------



## Bad Religion

Headbanger's Ball. I watched one video and fast forwarded through the rest.


----------



## mismac

Saved by the Bell - the caffeine pill episode. "I'm so excited! I'm so...scared!" Bwahahaha! :lol


----------



## archaic

stellar said:


> Saved by the Bell - the caffeine pill episode. "I'm so excited! I'm so...scared!" Bwahahaha! :lol


That's my favorite!!

The last thing I watched was DuckTales. Two episodes because I was bored and trying to avoid coming in here with my nana.


----------



## Becky

Smallville


----------



## Bad Religion

Full House


----------



## RedTulip

The Biggest Loser 

(there was a marathon on Bravo)


----------



## WineKitty

House, love that show.


----------



## Tania

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit

STABLER IS GOD


----------



## Eraserhead

The Gill Deacon Show :hide


----------



## skeeter31

Arthur.

Ok, I know I'm a 20 year old guy, but I love this freaking cartoon. I've watched it since I was a little kid and I've loved it since then. I now I'm a dork for watching it still. But whatever, I like it.


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef


----------



## Nae

Family Guy.

Peter: Don't worry, I read a book about this once.

Brian: A book? Are you sure it wasn't..nothing?


----------



## Bad Religion

Degrassi


----------



## Mads

The Bold and the Beautiful


----------



## Chrysalii

My DVD recording of "The Invisible Man" (2000, SciFi) episode 2.03 "The Importance of Being Eberts"

"There's no backspace in combat, my friend." -Bobby Hobbes (Paul Ben-Victor)


----------



## mayblue

Young Americans


----------



## Bad Religion

Some show about prisons on MSNBC.


----------



## Inturmal

24. The first 4 hrs of the new season.


----------



## gingin

Moving Up


----------



## jms42

Da Ali G Show


----------



## dez

Nip/Tuck. Finally got around to seeing eps i missed online.


----------



## RedTulip

The Apprentice


----------



## Bad Religion

Wife Swap ops


----------



## Scrub-Zero

some muay thai matches on the fight network. 
Those little thai boxers can kick *** :lol


----------



## skeeter31

Dirty Jobs on the Discovery Channel. I love that show. I could watch it over and over.


----------



## Nyx

Dirt


----------



## No Limit

Watched the last season of Alias in two days.


----------



## elephant_girl

yesterday I watched a scrabble tournement on one of the ESPN channels.


----------



## Mehitabel

House, last night.


----------



## RedTulip

*Re: re: What was the last television show you watched?*



No Limit said:


> Watched the last season of Alias in two days.


Wow, that was fast. I'm impressed. :banana

Anyway, the last show I watched was Top Chef.


----------



## Bad Religion

The Colbert Report


----------



## RedTulip

Monk


----------



## Eraserhead

Grey's anatomy, or _Dre Grey: Lecons D'Anatomie_ as they call it in French


----------



## RedTulip

Prison Break


----------



## Redox

I don't even know and I've watched at least two hours of t.v. today. Do soap operas count?


----------



## Mads

Sure, why not? The last show I watched was The Young and the Restless.


----------



## Bad Religion

Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## bent

I just saw part of an episode of a show I'd never seen before called Arrested Development...it was so funny!


----------



## mayblue

bent said:


> I just saw part of an episode of a show I'd never seen before called Arrested Development...it was so funny!


That is the best show of all time! You should get the DVDs or at least download some episodes.


----------



## RedTulip

Top Chef 

(I can't believe Sam got the boot, I thought for sure he would be crowned the top chef)


----------



## pabs

Veronica Mars


----------



## Bad Religion

Penn & Teller: Bull****


----------



## ghostgurl

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## cry_rain

20/20


----------



## Mads

Trading Spouses


----------



## RedTulip

Monk


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

the L Word, again.


----------



## SusanStorm

Ghost Whisperer..


----------



## Nyx

Dirt


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

the L Word.

Shane looked soooooo hot when she was modeling at the end. It drives me crazy...


----------



## Vincenzo

_Skins_. A UK show about teenagers, sort of like the OC except with hints of Kids, Ken Park and Bully thrown in thanks to the FCC's absence.

I like how on TV shows, geeks and social failures are depicted as cartoonish stereotypes with glasses and horrible fashion sense in order to make real-life geeks feel better about themselves. 'I'm totally not like him!'


----------



## Drella

Stella.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Vincenzo said:


> _Skins_. A UK show about teenagers, sort of like the OC except with hints of Kids, Ken Park and Bully thrown in thanks to the FCC's absence.
> 
> I like how on TV shows, geeks and social failures are depicted as cartoonish stereotypes with glasses and horrible fashion sense in order to make real-life geeks feel better about themselves. 'I'm totally not like him!'


Hmm, that sounds like an interesting show. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Vincenzo

Strange Religion said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Skins_. A UK show about teenagers, sort of like the OC except with hints of Kids, Ken Park and Bully thrown in thanks to the FCC's absence.
> 
> I like how on TV shows, geeks and social failures are depicted as cartoonish stereotypes with glasses and horrible fashion sense in order to make real-life geeks feel better about themselves. 'I'm totally not like him!'
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that sounds like an interesting show. I'll have to look for it.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother, it's not great.


----------



## ghostgurl

Heroes. It was an awesome episode.


----------



## RedTulip

Prison Break


----------



## Nyx

Veronica Mars


----------



## RedTulip

Monk (again)


----------



## RedTulip

Monk (yes, again)


----------



## Bad Religion

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Salvadordali

Watching SNL right now, and it's bloody sux as usual


----------



## RedTulip

CSI Miami


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Nyx

American Idol
Lost


----------



## Tasha

The Hour with George Stroumboulopoulos


----------



## Ally

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Nyx

King of the Hill


----------



## Bad Religion

Reno 911


----------



## Nyx

Instant Star...yes, I watch The N :blush


----------



## RedTulip

Forensic Files


----------



## Jamie is friendless

The local news


----------



## njodis

Simpsons. I couldn't tell if it was a new episode or not.


----------



## Joy

Futurama


----------



## ghostgurl

Academy Awards


----------



## conscious

the white rapper show.


----------



## Nyx

The Black Donnellys


----------



## LastChild

Seinfeld


----------



## Noca

24


----------



## abbie528

Dr. Phil


----------



## pyramidsong

Further Tales Of The City


----------



## Drella

"Dirt," with Vincent Gallo playing a narcissistic, unstable, and underappreciated actor. It's good to know he has versatility.


----------



## lonesomeboy

top gear


----------



## njodis

Dr. Phil

I don't know what I like so much about this show. I guess maybe it makes me feel better seeing people that have much worse problems than I do? :lol :stu


----------



## Augustinus

Great Performances At The Met. Yesterday they featured "Il Barbiere di Siviglia" (The Barber Of Seville). I had never seen it before. Man, was it good!!! I was worth the 3 hours of viewing. I was clapping along with the audience in the theater. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Drella said:


> "Dirt," with Vincent Gallo playing a narcissistic, unstable, and underappreciated actor. It's good to know he has versatility.


Damn. I never did get to watch dirt. I'll have to catch it when it comes out on DVD or something.


----------



## Drella

That's the only episode I bothered watching. I don't really follow a lot of shows.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I see. I've heard it's good though, I don't know...I'm just waiting for Rescue Me dammit!!! Everything else means nothing compared to that.


----------



## lonesomeboy

svu
law and order
the unit
the shield
the office


----------



## 0rchid

Sex and the City
Without A Trace
Bones


----------



## SilentProphet

Man vs wild


----------



## IcedOver

I really liked "Lil' Bush" on Comedy Central. I've been hearing about it and finally caught the latest episode this past week. It makes fun of Bush and how stupid he is and features his little cadre of "scary people" like Lil' Cheney, Lil' Condie Rice and Lil' Rumsfeld. In the show Bush is a kid and his dad is president. 

Some funny lines: Lil' George -- "I like it when people agree with me."

Lil' Rumsfeld -- "My father makes me pick out the cigar he's going to burn me with. He says it builds character".


----------



## SilentProphet

I'm thinking of watching band of brothersdvd set. This way i don't end up sitting on the PC all day. I'll be sitting on the couch all day watching TV instead :fall


----------



## SilentProphet

Two hours later and i'm still here see! lol damn SAS addiction! I just need to shut down my PC i think for the rest of the day lol.


----------



## elephant_girl

I don't know why but the other night I watched some show on the cbc called Souvinere of Canada, where some guy took a house and decorated it with all things Canadian. It was kind of interesting.


----------



## lilly

The Iron Chef ... again ... and the food still makes me want to be unwell - I don't care how much abalone costs I don't want some.


----------



## terrific81

lately only the redsox.....i dont watch to many tv shows other than lost and prison break, which arent on right now


----------



## SilentProphet

UFO's: seeing is believing


----------



## Mehitabel

The Daily Show

Koppel... Hungry! Bahahahah


----------



## pyramidsong

Torchwood. John Barrowman is so freakin' hot I can overlook his atrociously hammy over-acting. :lol


----------



## Chrysalii

I'm currently Watching Eureka.


----------



## SilentProphet

Three sheets


----------



## themousethatroared

Heroes


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Nip/Tuck. God, that show is hilarious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

themousethatroared said:


> Heroes


 :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT

curb your enthusiasm. i love that show!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## anonymid

Seinfeld. The one where George tries to cheat on an IQ test.


----------



## RedTulip

Project Runway


----------

